# Brand new Spro baseball hat - WINNER Fire1386



## Jim (Feb 6, 2016)

I went to the local hunting & fishing show and I purchased a couple of Spro rat baits. I guess they were giving away hats as part of the show special for buying multiple baits. I had not no idea, so it was pretty cool. I'm not going to use it, so I'm giving it up to a die hard Spro junky or to someone who just needs a new hat. All you need to do is reply with Normal "in" and I will pick a winner through random.org. This one will run for a couple of weeks. Good luck all!


----------



## Fire1386 (Feb 6, 2016)

IN.....


----------



## AllOutdoors (Feb 6, 2016)

In


----------



## riverrat717 (Feb 7, 2016)

in


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 8, 2016)

in


----------



## fender66 (Feb 8, 2016)

Awesome stuff Jim. This is what keeps this family so Awesome!

By the way....not in. Have too many hats already.


----------



## Wyatt (Feb 8, 2016)

In...... My uncle buys nothing but spro. He would be tickled pink to have a spro hat.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 8, 2016)

NOT IN!


I will take some rat baits please


----------



## SumDumGuy (Feb 9, 2016)

in


----------



## Stumpalump (Feb 9, 2016)

:LOL2: In


----------



## wlfman40 (Feb 15, 2016)

IN


----------



## Jim (Feb 24, 2016)

Winner picked through Random.org is Fire1386

Congrats! Pm me your mailing info so I can get it out!


----------



## AllOutdoors (Feb 24, 2016)

Congrats.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 25, 2016)

Congrats man!


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 25, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## Fire1386 (Mar 7, 2016)

AWESOME!!! Sent you a pm Jim. We were out of state at youngest sons wedding and cell phone coverage for a big city was absolutely horrible for verizon. Again, thanks so much.....


----------



## earl60446 (Mar 7, 2016)

Oh Man Fire, you are gonna look so good in that SPRO hat.


----------



## Fire1386 (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks Jim, it arrived today.....


----------

